# Funny poster my friend made



## jordanfstop (Feb 12, 2009)

Hopefully you guys will understand. 







The image is what I took of my friend/LT(standing) as we were going around a corner in a rig (that had less than 3,000 miles which had already gone to repair about five times before) and it decided to just cut all power and die on us.

(PL Custom is a north east ambulance manufacturer.


----------

